# KIT MK-052 Amplificador 100W



## cardozo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola a todos hace 15 años arme este kit de Muzicaman, puntualmente el MK-052, estoy buscando si alguien lo tiene por ahi una copia de la hoja original del listado de componentes que te la daban al comprar el kit.
La verdad es muy buen foro este, muy serio.

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## nightwolf62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola cardozo vos te estas refiriendo en realidad al amplificador musikman entra aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/


----------



## cardozo (Feb 13, 2011)

el de 130w es el kit MK-014 que estoy armando ahora, el que yo busco es el de 100w que era el kit MK 052 Amplificador 100W RCA MONO y ya no lo venden mas en el local no se por que razon y lo tuve hace mucho tiempo y era una bestia ! me encantaria poder armarme las plaquetas y tener la lista de componentes, ese si lleva calibracion el de 130w no hace falta. si alguien lo tiene le re agradezco me da nostalgia.


----------



## cardozo (Feb 14, 2011)

Si es algo parecido pero no el que busco, alguien tiene que tenerlo, esperare, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Para poder ubicarlo, ya que no das dato de la potencia, se hicieron en 25,40 65 y 100W(mal llamado 130)
El de 25W tenia los trasnsistores de salida en la misma placa, porque para poder ayudarte mejor no subes fotografias de las placas de lado de los componentes y del lado de las pistas, ayuara a ubicar tu circuito


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

cardozo dijo:


> Si es algo parecido pero no el que busco, alguien tiene que tenerlo, esperare, muchas gracias.




Pero el circuito y los componentes ya estan en el link que subiste no? 
Lo que buscas es el pcb?


----------



## cardozo (Feb 14, 2011)

claro eso mismo !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2011)

Ese Pcb se vende y no es caro para nada, no donde vives pero Aries vende en todo el pais y tiene el pcb bajo el códifo A3251, tambien poder buscarlo en web y te lo eniviana por correo
Plaquetodo realizo otra placa similar


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese Pcb se vende y no es caro para nada, no donde vives pero Aries vende en todo el pais y tiene el pcb bajo el códifo A3251, tambien poder buscarlo en web y te lo eniviana por correo
> Plaquetodo realizo otra placa similar




Seguro que ese es el codigo? averigue aca y en la que siempre vendio Aries no lo conoce. al menos no lo tiene en la lista.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2011)

Perdón inverti los numeros, es *A3521* ese es el codigo correcto tengo aqui un par de placas que compre hace poco, asi que seguro que la tienen porque esta  vigente la producción....


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Perdón inverti los numeros, es *A3521* ese es el codigo correcto tengo aqui un par de placas que compre hace poco, asi que seguro que la tienen porque esta  vigente la producción....




Son las mismas que busca el compañero Cardozo?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

la que busca de la otra version de RCA modificada la vendia Plaquetodo como 100-076 actualmente discontinuado por plaquetodo, pero se puede consultar por una pequeña serie, de las dos RCA modificadas es la de mejor calidad, y si no, lo tiene en modulo ModulTechnics


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 19, 2011)

De esa plaquetodo tenia una yo, en algun lado, la voy a buscar y si la encuentro la subo.


----------



## kevinelraper (Oct 19, 2011)

yo tengo ese pcb  si me bancan  mañana lo subo  ahora no tengo la camara pero  un amigo  me lo dio en papel para planchado


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2011)

Si yo también tengo varias de ellas que me quedaron, hay dos modelos de la misma, ambas tienen el mismo nùmero pero corresponden a épocas distintas


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinelraper dijo:


> yo tengo ese pcb  si me bancan  mañana lo subo  ahora no tengo la camara pero  un amigo  me lo dio en papel para planchado



Se agradece el aporte!


----------

